# Laguna 1836 Problems



## Mlyle (Jul 31, 2021)

I have an 18/36 laguna I have had for 2 yrs.
Basically it is an ok lathe .I do not think I would buy
another Laguna.
My problem i am having for about a week.
Is while using the lathe, I may stop for one reason
Or another, by clicking the red lathe off button, under the green start lathe button and when restarting lathe it will not start unless i hit the BIG power
off button on the far left side of front control panel.
It is intermittent....sometimes restarts ok .
but most of the time i have to clik off power to restart.


Any Ideas????


----------



## Tony (Jul 31, 2021)

@woodtickgreg


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 1, 2021)

Sounds like dirty contacts. I dunno, never heard of anyone having a problem like this with a Laguna. But it's definitely electrical and could happen to any lathe. I would put a call in to Laguna and speak to a tech and see what they suggest. It could be something simple.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 1, 2021)

Sometimes if you access the inside of electronics/switches and blow them out with compressed air it will fix things like this. When that doesn't work, Im pretty lost lol...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## NCWoodSmith (Aug 1, 2021)

Agree with Barry … my Nova DVR 3000 occasionally shuts down with a fault, typically during a rough turn. The rough turn causes dust to fall onto a sensor. Blasting the headstock interior with compressed air clears the sensor and the fault.


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 1, 2021)

I will try the Air Power trick!!!

if that does not work then I call Laguna.

thanks all

mlyle


----------



## NCWoodSmith (Aug 1, 2021)

The timing is funny because a buddy had his Laguna also die. He reset the inverter box several times and that fixed his issue (zero response to controls)


----------



## TimR (Aug 1, 2021)

I’ve had issues with remote BRB on my PM3520 that requires carefully taking it apart and cleaning contacts. Not everyone is comfortable taking switched apart unless you’re frugal like me. I still have and use my scroll saw I bought in 1975 and have scrounged to fix every so often. Sorry for off topic…

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 1, 2021)

@NCWoodSmith
My Laguna did not die. Mine just has been refusing
To restart.
It has never not started first thing in the morning
But it has been not starting after it runs for a bit.
Today I blew out with my air hose the VFD.
Tomorrow I will run my lathe and see if the
Intermittent non restart continues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

